# Rhinestone Newbie - Need help getting started



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All: this is my first post and my introduction to everyone.

I'm just getting starting in the rhinestone and bling world so need all kinds of information so please be kind, as I'm sure you will be.

I dont know what type of machine to get so that it will create my templates and put the holes in them so I just have to place the rhinestones, affix them with the hotmelt tool, see don't even know the corret language yet lol.

I have tried to review the various threads to find out as much as I can but I'm getting soooo confused. 

any assistance would be greatly apprecaited. Also the budget is rather low at the moment so if someone could direct me to a name of machine etc that will get me started I can search on ebay or kijiji and see if its there.

REally want to do up show shirts for my daughte who has started in the WEstern show arena and if possible turn it into a business for all the others.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

Since this is your first post let me start off by saying WECOME to the forums.
There are lots of machines you could purchase I own a Graphtech cutter and use winpcsign pro.
We bought our cutter and we purchased IdesignRPro it cost way to much and Tech support is non-existent.
I love the cutter the software is terrible.
There are 2 sandy's on here and both provide a lots of good information.
Read this topic http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html
Just keep reading is the best way to learn. Youtube videos help also.
If you are only doing a couple of shirts I'm sure someone on here could do them for you.
Good Luck


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for responding to my questions. I will check out the link you added but do you have any idea where I can purchase a fairly inexpensive cutter to get started and be sure it is what i want to do. Im thinking it is but don't want to invest sever hundred of $$and find out Im not suited to do this.

Do you know anything about the Cricut ??? Im thekind of person who likes to see what Im getting before I buy it.

'thanks

|Annette


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

luvhorses said:


> Thank you for responding to my questions. I will check out the link you added but do you have any idea where I can purchase a fairly inexpensive cutter to get started and be sure it is what i want to do. Im thinking it is but don't want to invest sever hundred of $$and find out Im not suited to do this.
> 
> Do you know anything about the Cricut ??? Im thekind of person who likes to see what Im getting before I buy it.
> 
> ...


You'll be limited with regards to software if you get the Cricut. You will want to get a cutter that is supported by various rhinestone design software.

I wrote this article that might help you with your options as to getting started. With a limited budget, you might want to start out by having someone else cut your templates for you until you make enough money to buy your own cutter.

I hope this will help a little bit...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you I will check out your post.

As for someone else cutting it out for me that would be fine too however I'm in Ontario Canada and would have to find someone who was fairly close to me.

Would a T shirt shop print something out if I had the picture I wanted??? Sorry really really new to this whole thing.

Appreciate any support or assistance you can provide,

Annette

P.S. just read your link and WOW it makes sense. So now I will have to try to find in my area which Im thinking may be an issue. Is there a cutter out there that is going to be okay for the occasional project, until I get good at what Im doing and others decide they want a shirt or 20 lol ?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You would need to have it designed first. I know there are several people on here in Canada who could help you out. You should post a request in the Referral section of the forum. People can't offer their services in this section.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I am in NY, not Canada but I get my graphics done through William at Excalibur Creations. He is great at what he does. His website is Raster to Vector Conversion Service from Excalibur Creations


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you do not want to get into the cutter expense and want to have someone make transfers for you, consider getting a good heat press. While you can do them with a household iron, they may not stick and/or last through laundering.


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the good advise. I will certainly look into a good heat press which from what I have seen is comparable in price to the quality cutters \(around $400 to $500).


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will definately check him out.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Annette, There are many members here that can help you out. Just don't go cheap on your machines. You will pay for it in the long run and end up with the more expensive in the long run. A decent heat press is a must as well. Ask any questions on the forum any everyone is always willing to help newbies out. Get what you can afford but do your own research. Don't listen to what everyone tells you. Take any advise and then follow through with the research. Everyone is going to tell you theirs is the best. I learned that in the business quickly. You will get hounded when you call about a machines, press etc. But don't fall for the sale this week only. If you go back the next week after some research I promise you can get that same price. Hope this helps and good luck getting started. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, Matt, you're absolutely right. I get people saying that they simply cannot afford the software I sell and rather than try to push them into buying it anyway, I'll refer them to someone who sells less expensive software. My goal is for each customer to be happy and satisfied with the purchase that they make. I know I don't like to be badgered into buying something even if it IS the best thing out there. I would rather take my time and do my research and buy something based on what I need for my own business. It keeps me grounded being on both sides of this business. As a designer, I'm the consumer. As a sales person, I get to offer support and customer service.
That's why I tell people that they have to buy things based on their own needs and budget.


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Sandy and Matt I appreciate your advise. I am going to invest in a good, but not top of the line just yet, heat press and have had a couple offers to print my transfers for me.

Thanks to all. I will upload my first project, when I complete it.

Take care all and I'm sure I'll have more questions.

have wonderful day


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

wtjacj said:


> Since this is your first post let me start off by saying WECOME to the forums.
> There are lots of machines you could purchase I own a Graphtech cutter and use winpcsign pro.
> We bought our cutter and we purchased IdesignRPro it cost way to much and Tech support is non-existent.
> I love the cutter the software is terrible.
> ...



Thank you so much for the kind words,


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Good luck Annette! Let us know if we can help you with anything and how the first designs come out. You will be addicted soon. 

Matt


----------

